#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Doing Things Legally >  >  > Williams Legal Section >  >  Must you do this if you make a will?

## Luckydog

Take it to the Amphur and register it there?

----------


## keda

Hope not, I didn't.

----------


## Lorenzo

Not necessary to register a will in The US. What does the will cover? Just assets in Thailand? If you keep your savings outside Thailand is a will registered in Thailand recognized in farangland?  I guess I really mean the Thai probate proceedings.  All the probate proceedings follow state law so you will not be a resident of any state if you are living in Thailand for many years. So if you have a a house your kids live in in stateside what happens? Sounds like a mess.

----------


## Gerbil

> Hope not, I didn't.


Did you have any problems when you died?  :bunny3:

----------


## William

*this article was written some time ago and the rules may have changed*

It depends what type of will.  This article might help : https://teakdoor.com/williams-legal-s...-thailand.html

----------


## Ivor Biggun

I believe that a 'Public Will' (section1658) made at the Amphur is the only Will in Thailand that cannot be contested in the event of death. Is this correct ?

----------


## keda

Could be, though I'd be surprised if any Will was bulletproof in that respect.

I can imagine many lay reasons to contest a Will, and no doubt a lawyer could add to it...these include poor wording or grammar (my first Thai Will drafted by a Thai lawman), ambiguity (same), inaccurate particulars and ID features of a beneficiary (same), or if it contains illegal, conflicting, unreasonable or impractical instructions.

----------

